# clen/t3 combo



## DEE151 (Mar 7, 2011)

how effective is this combo? i have only ran clen in the past but they were human grade pills only, i have never ran t3 so how good is a liquid clen/t3 stack? and does the clen need to be ran at 200mg or can i run it at 100mg?
and whats the best way to run this?


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 7, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> how effective is this combo? i have only ran clen in the past but they were human grade pills only, i have never ran t3 so how good is a liquid clen/t3 stack? and does the clen need to be ran at 200mg or can i run it at 100mg?
> and whats the best way to run this?



No offense, but do some research before taking either of these compounds. If you are asking about doing 200*mg* of clen, you should be no where near it.


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 7, 2011)

i think 200mg of clen = death


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 8, 2011)

im at 180mcg of clen from extreme im thinking of stacking with t3


----------



## DEE151 (Mar 8, 2011)

well i allready know how clen hits me with the jitters and shakes. no i wont do 200 of the back. 100 shire.


----------



## DEE151 (Mar 8, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> No offense, but do some research before taking either of these compounds. If you are asking about doing 200*mg* of clen, you should be no where near it.


thats what these forum's are for to lern so I am doing my research here.
if you cant help keep your comments to your self. I am not trying to come off rood but i am looking for some answers here.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol


----------



## tballz (Mar 8, 2011)

clen is dosed at mcg not mg.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 8, 2011)

tballz said:


> clen is dosed at mcg not mg.



Exactly. I am not trying to be a dick, but 200mg of Clen might literally put an end to your heart. But do as you wish.


----------



## DEE151 (Mar 8, 2011)

tballz said:


> clen is dosed at mcg not mg.


 


HereToStudy said:


> Exactly. I am not trying to be a dick, but 200mg of Clen might literally put an end to your heart. But do as you wish.


 yes I know my bad i rote it wrong i did ment to say mcg i did not even notice it wen i posted it up.


----------



## DEE151 (Mar 8, 2011)

100mcg/mL = 10mcg/.1mL/ t3
200mcg/mL = 20mcg/.1mL/clen

so let me see if I got this right

Clenbuterol 200mcg/ml = 20mcg/ml?

t3 100mcg/ml = 10mcg/ml?

is this correct is this how it would be dose in a oral syringe?​


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 9, 2011)

wrong i had the same questions before i stated. 200mcg/1ml so 20mcg is .10ml it easy on the oral syringe they give make sure you log progress


----------



## thepunisher000 (Mar 10, 2011)

Pitbullguy has it right. 

Dee, if it is suspended at 200mcg/ml, that means that every ml is 200mcg. Most oral syringes have 5 notches between each ml; obviously, 1/5 (.2) of a ml is 40mcg. 

So, 1/5ml (or .2ml) is 40mcg. Just to note, it is an incredibly small amount of liquid. Maybe someone else can relate to this....it is definitely a mind over matter thing because I know I took the right dose, but I feel like I need to take more. DON'T DO THAT haha. 

Yes, I just repeated with Pitbullguy said and acted like it was something new  Lol, just in case you said that your syringe doesn't split each ml into tenths, I figured I would add that.


----------



## DEE151 (Mar 10, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> wrong i had the same questions before i stated. 200mcg/1ml so 20mcg is .10ml it easy on the oral syringe they give make sure you log progress


 so then 20mcg/.10ml?
will this be on a slin pin?


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 10, 2011)

^^yes if the bottle is 200mcg/ml...and you can measured with an 1ml oral syringe you can get from your local pharmacy


----------



## gerard4864 (Mar 15, 2011)

jus make sure u know what ur doin t3 is dangerous


----------



## CG (Mar 15, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> im at 180mcg of clen from extreme im thinking of stacking with t3



anything to prevent muscle loss while on t3?


----------

